# SL 280 oder Kraken X62



## SteMeX (4. August 2017)

Mich würde mal eure Meinung interessieren.

Aktuell wird mein R7 1700X von einem NH-D15 gekühlt. Mit der Kühlleistung bin ich absolut zufrieden. Was mich stört ist einfach dieser Riesenklotz im Gehäuse. Ich habe schon beim Kauf des Systems mit dem Gedanken einer WaKü gespielt, mich aufgrund der Verfügbarkeit dann aber für den NH-D15 entschieden.

Aufgrund eines aktuellen Angebotes für die X62 bin ich mal wieder ins Grübeln gekommen. Eigentlich wollte ich damals auf eine Silent Loop 280 setzen.

RGB ist mir nicht wichtig. Kühlleistung und Lautstärke sollten stimmen. Würde ich mich beim Vergleich der beiden mit dem NH-D15 verschlechtern?

Wie gesagt Kühlleistung und Lautstärke sollten stimmen, aber ich möchte mich nicht verschlechtern, nur um den Riesenklotz los zu werden.


----------



## Chimera (6. August 2017)

Zuerst mal: die Kraken ist ne oberstinknormale 08/15-Asetek AIO, die wegen bissel RGB und Namen einfach überteuert angeboten wird. Zum Vergleich: rein vom Modell her ist die Arctic Liquid Freezer dasselbe Modell, aber ohne der Rummelbeleuchtung und dem NZXT-Zuschlag ist die ne ganze Ecke günstiger, aber eben leistungsmässig nicht schlechter.. Was das allergrösste Manko an der Kraken, wie auch an allen anderen Asetek Modellen ist: es sind kaufen-einbauen-wegschmeissen-Modelle, sprich wenn der Wasserstand mal bissel weniger ist und die Geräusche zunehmen, heisst es ab in den Müll. Dieses Manko hat man weder bei der AC Eisbaer, BQ Silent Loop, Fractal Kelvin UND Fractal Celsius (der aktuell einzigen Asetek AIO, wo die Schläuche mit Fittings angebracht sind), bei denen kann man Wasser nachfüllen, erweitern, ändern, usw.
Aaaaber dir muss ganz allgemein bewusst sein: leistungsmässig wirst du selbst mit nem 280er Modell kaum besser dastehen als mit dem NH-D15, im worst case sogar etwas schlechter. Ich hab damals beim Umstieg vom Macho zur 280er Cryorig schon im voraus gewusst, dass ich kaum an Leistung gewinnen werd, aber mir war auch die Zugänglichkeit wichtiger. Wenn dir also Leistung wichtig ist UND die Möglichkeit, wenn nötig durch Erweiterung viel mehr auf Silent zu trimmen (z.B. über zusätzliche Radis, grössere Radis, externe Radis), dann kommen entweder nur echte DIY Waküs oder eben die semi-modularen AIOs in Frage. Hab selber beides, ne Asetek von Cryorig und ne BQ Silent Loop, wobei ich den Kauf der Cryorig eigentlich schon recht bereue, da sie einfach im Vergleich zur Silent Loop etwas schlechter dasteht. 
Zudem nicht vergessen, bei fast allen AIOs darfst du nebst dem Preis ja auch noch jeweils passende Lüfis dazurechnen, denn die allermeisten Lüfis von AIOs sind meilenweit entfernt von Silent und wenn man sich schon mit dem Lukü einen extrem leisen Betrieb gewohnt ist, dann können die AIO Lüfis schnell mal ein nervendes Niveau erreichen. Die Pure Wings der Silent Loop sind erstaunlich gut für beiliegende Lüfis, wenn auch leistungsmässig nicht so der Hit (drum kamen bei mir SW3 drauf). Asetek-Pendant: die Thermaltake Water mit den Riing Lüfis, da taugen die Lüfis auch von Haus aus schon recht viel. Das einzige, was aus meiner Sicht Pro-NZXT spricht, ist die CAM Software zur Regelung der Lüfis und AIO. 
Im Endeffekt ist und bleibt es an dir ganz alleine hängen, du musst es für dich und dein Gewissen entscheiden. Rein leistungsmässig ist es natürlich schon bissel Nonsense, von nem NH-D15 auf ne AIO zu wechseln (für viele wär dies ein Rückschritt), ausser man nimmt gleich ein 360er Modell  Drum musst du es für dich selbst abwägen, ob es sich lohnt oder eben nicht.


----------



## SteMeX (7. August 2017)

Die NZXT wäre auch nur aufgrund des sehr guten Angebotes in Frage gekommen. Grundsätzlich schiele ich schon eher auf die Silent Loop. Eine 360er wäre dabei auch denkbar (ich müsste dann nur auf meinen CD-Brenner verzichten).

Naja es sind ja wirklich nur optische/platztechnische Dinge die mich stören. Ich denke kurzfristig bleibt der NH-D15 auf jeden Fall drin.


----------



## jkay (7. August 2017)

Ich habe die Kraken und bin sehr zufrieden. Allerdings, wie schon angemerkt wurde, ist das eine 0815 Asetek die eben optisch angepasst ist. Ob dir das gefällt oder nicht ist daher Geschmackssache und das musst du entscheiden. Ich finde sieht super aus und hab sie mir genau deshalb gekauft, Kühlleistung ist auch vollkommen ausreichend für meinen R7 1800X. Die Lüfter sind allerdings furchtbar, ich werde sie definitiv tauschen. Von der Leistung wird sich da nicht viel ändern im Vergleich zu deinem Noctua, egal welche du nimmst. Daher entscheide einfach was dir optisch besser gefällt bzw. nach Preis. Da du ja offenbar zur BQ tendierst würde ich sagen, nimm sie, dann sieht dein Gehäuse aufgeräumter aus und von Kühlleistung/Lautstärke wird es keine gravierende Unterschiede geben


----------

